# Starting Raw this week



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

So, after much convincing and swaying I finally convinced the Fiance about the benefits of raw and we're starting this week after her kibble runs out. :biggrin:

I'm going to follow rawfedog's site, just have a few questions that have probably been asked 100 times on here.

I think she's going to be around 100lbs as an adult. We're taking her to the vet this month for her 1 year check up. So i'm gonna go off of 100 lbs for now. 

I'm thinking i'll be feeding her about 2 - 2.5lbs of food/day. Start off with chicken backs, then next week alternate chicken quarters, and so on. I'm strictly going to stay with rawfedog's instructions, as i've seen him post countless times, the more you complicate it, the more complicated it gets.

I called some butchers in the area and got some pricing. I'm going to call some more today and tomorrow.

Butcher 1:
Chicken Backs: 40# case - $17
Chicken Quarters: 40# case - $36 (or $1.09/# loose)
Turkey Necks: $1.89/# (didn't have a price for a case infront of them)

Butcher 2:
Chicken Backs: 40# case - $17.60 ($.65/# loose)
Chicken Quarters: 40# case - $34 (10# case - $12.90)
Turkey Necks: 30# case - $25 ($.84/# loose)

How's that pricing, can I do better?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I have found that prices can vary greatly depending on what part of the country you are in. They also vary with time of year and what prevailing prices are on that day. Lately I paid about $13 to $13.50/case for backs. Quarters recently cost me around $22/case. You can often get quarters in 10lb bags at Walmart for a little over $5. I haven't bought any turkey necks in a while but they were around $.65 - $.75/lb when bought in bulk. Occasionally I have seen them around $85/lb. Turkey parts should be down in price in the next month or so. Turkey wings usually cost a little more than necks.

You can also bargain with these people. Tell the butcher that has backs for $17.50/case that you have found some cheaper. Ask him how much can he come down in price.

The prices quoted to you may be very good for your part of the country.

Turkey necks usually come in 30# cases and are frozen. Chicken parts are usually in 40# cases and usually aren't frozen.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Personally, I'd make sure that your dog will eat everything gung ho before buying in bulk! I still have a case of chicken backs in my freezer that my dogs refused to touch, they do much better on wings and drumsticks, and have never had a problem with not chewing those pieces of meat, every dog is an individual! Good Luck with the new adventure, your dog will be proud of you!


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

That's a good point. I'm pretty sure she will eat whatever I put in front of her, she's never refused any food. I think i'll get a week or 2 worth of food and see how she does.

Do you know if Wally World carries chicken backs? Their price on quarters is very good


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't think they carry backs. Very few places do. Even the places I buy them from don't carry them. They special order them for me.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah I've never seen chicken backs at WalMart (or anywhere for that matter). I just started my dogs off on chicken leg quarters for this reason. 

I'm so proud of you for convincing your fiance to give it a try! When's the big day? (when you run out of kibble and go raw, that is haha)


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

HEY!!! That's great!!! Congratulations! 

Take it easy with her. She'll probably look at you like you're smokin crack at first and wonder WTH you want her to do with that hunk of meat! :biggrin: 

I have to say though that I believe whole heartedly that my girls would prefer raw meat over kibble any day! I would also like to say that I have a HARD CORE RAW fed dog that would do back flips for her dinner. :biggrin: She'll even clear the kitchen of all cats as soon as I ask her if she's ready to eat!  :biggrin:


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you :biggrin: I'm happy about it, I know she will be too and i'm sure Bailey will love it.

Is it very important for me to start with chicken backs or is it ok to start with chicken quarters? I really don't mind going to the butcher and getting 10#+ of chicken backs to start with, but just wondering.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Start with chicken backs, since they're available to you and cheaper anyway! She might like them better because of the smaller size, too.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

How much does an average chicken back and chicken quarter weigh?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

t0nnn said:


> How much does an average chicken back and chicken quarter weigh?


Chicken backs? Probably close to 1/4 to 1/2 pound depending. Chicken quarters? 1/2 to 1 pound depending. Some are bigger than others. But...I have never measured. I just eye ball it. 

What you can do is take a chunk of meat that you know how much it weighs and compare it to a chicken back or quarter. Don't worry too much about amounts. Just pay close attention to your dog's body condition. If he is looking a bit boney, feed more and vice versa.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

t0nnn said:


> How much does an average chicken back and chicken quarter weigh?


On average a chicken back weighs around a half pound and quarters around a pound. I have gotten quarters that were smaller than backs (unusual) and occasionally I will get a backs about 1/2 the size of most of them.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks, so I'll be feeding about 2 to 2-1/2 chicken backs in the morning and the same for at night for the first week...sound right?

I kind of screwed myself, I haven't had a chance to get to the butcher, and now she has enough kibble for tonight but then it's done. Im getting killed at work, so I don't think i'll be able to make it there tonight (they close at 5).

However, Wally World is 1 min from my house. Would it be ok to pick up a bag of quarters to get her thru tonight and tomorrow morning?

I'll most likely be able to make it to the butcher tomorrow after work.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

t0nnn said:


> Thanks, so I'll be feeding about 2 to 2-1/2 chicken backs in the morning and the same for at night for the first week...sound right?


Don't worry about halves of chicken backs. If the meal calls for 2 1/2 backs, feed 2 this meal and three the next. It all averages out. Same with quarters.



> However, Wally World is 1 min from my house. Would it be ok to pick up a bag of quarters to get her thru tonight and tomorrow morning?


Yes.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

So, we started last night...

Bailey seemed confused like stated above lol, she just kept licking it, looking at me and walking away. After about 15 minutes of that I started holding it so she realised she should be biting it. So last nights meal took a while but she ate it all.

This morning she licked for about 3 minutes then just started gnawing on it and was done in less than 15 minutes, she seems to like it! :biggrin:

Oh and I did put it in her elevated bowl, but she just kept taking it out on the floor. Today I tried putting it in a round pan so it was on the floor, but she kept taking it out for the most part. Do most of you just feed on the floor or what do you use? Also for sanitary reasons, is it neccesary to clean the floor &/or paws when she's done?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

t0nnn said:


> Do most of you just feed on the floor or what do you use? Also for sanitary reasons, is it neccesary to clean the floor &/or paws when she's done?


I just stand at the kitchen sink and hand out animal parts. I only use bowls when I'm feeding something that is a mushy mess. The dogs take the food to where ever they want to eat and eat it. The dogs each clean up their own spot by licking it thoroughly then each dog goes to the others spot and cleans it throroughly. The eating spots are usually the cleanest places in the house. :smile: I have never cleaned my dogs feet after eating.

Some people teach their dogs to eat on a towel or plastic table cloth or an old sheet. I never found that necessary but if it makes you feel better do it. Eating out of a bowl just doesn't usually work very well when feeding prey model raw food.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Even my cats won't eat out of a bowl, not even liver. They always feel the need to drag it all over the floor like an animal carcass or something. My dogs just eat outside to avoid the whole thing. Plus, the cats would probly beat them up and take their food if given half a chance!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Same here. They take it to whatever place they feel like eating. If we feed inside we try to restrict them to the kitchen. If they do chew a big chunk for a while on the floor I'll just spray a little Lysol cleaning spray on the floor and hit it with a hand towel. Nothing too major for cleaning. I think I do that more for my mental health than anything else 

Outside... it's fair game. 

Bowels are only for sloppy meals that they can't really pick up and take elsewhere


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Got another one, how much does an average turkey neck weigh?

And, for the 4th week of feeding when I introduce pork, what pork cuts are ideal?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

t0nnn said:


> Got another one, how much does an average turkey neck weigh?
> 
> And, for the 4th week of feeding when I introduce pork, what pork cuts are ideal?


A turkey neck probably weighs approximately 1 to 1 1/2 pounds...at least the ones that we get which have a good amount of meat on them. One turkey neck is a good meal for a 65-70 pound dog. Bailey the Dane will eat 2 or 3 and she is close to 120 pounds.

Pork shoulder roasts are great, as well as pork ribs. Some people order pork neck bones but I am not a huge fan of them because of the awkward shaped bones...and not a whole lot of meat on them.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

t0nnn said:


> And, for the 4th week of feeding when I introduce pork, what pork cuts are ideal?


I feed Boston Butt pork roasts. The grocery store cuts them in half for me and each dog gets a half for a meal and I cut a little off for the cats.


----------



## jenh22 (Sep 22, 2009)

Neither my dog or cats will eat from a bowl, they always take it out. I feed the dog in his crate and the cats in the kitchen with a baby gate up. When they're done I just wipe down where they ate with a vinegar and water solution.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks, I even tried putting it in a big pan, but still ends up on the floor. Is there anything wrong with wiping it down with Lysol wipes, and then 12 hours later her licking the floor during a meal?

I also realized I need another fridge in the garage or a freezer. My 10cu. ft vertical is almost maxed out with:

40# chicken backs
30# turkey necks
7# chicken 1/4's
and icecream, liquor, and some other treats


----------



## tjitske (Nov 22, 2009)

*starting on raw food*

Be careful! Don´t switch from one day to another! Either you do it slowly, mixing raw food through her normal food, or you leave her one day without food and then start on raw food!
I don't suppose you will feed her ONLY chicken necks, chicken backs etc, because then you leave out lots of vitamins! Don't forget the vegetables, a raw egg once or twice a week, fresh cow-paunch to play with and strengthen their teeth!


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Heh? I did switch her cold turkey, she's doing great. I'm following the guidelines of rawfeddogs (member on here) Skylar, Zack, and Abby on the WEB

I'm not going to be feeding her only chicken. She;s going to be getting Turkey, beef, pork, fish, eggs, organs, and whatever other meats I can get...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

tjitske said:


> I don't suppose you will feed her ONLY chicken necks, chicken backs etc, because then you leave out lots of vitamins! Don't forget the vegetables, a raw egg once or twice a week, fresh cow-paunch to play with and strengthen their teeth!


Exactly what vitamins do we miss by not feeding veggies? By eating bone-in animal parts, their teeth are plenty strong. :smile:


----------

